# porch aviary almost done...



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, my porch aviary is just about done! I had a carpenter friend put up a screened partition to close off part of an unused back porch space. There's a standard screen door for me to get in and out of the bird area. And the remaining space has a seating area so I can enjoy watching my little flock. The bird area is roughly 5' wide by 10' long (but truthfully I haven't measured it.) 

Right now all of the birds are caged, but their quarantines should be up soon and I can't wait to let them have the run of the place! Just have to install the latch on the door and some moulding to cover the screen staples. Also I plan to put sand on the floor to make it easier to clean and kinder on the birds' feet than bare concrete. Oh - and I plan to prepare an old bookshelf as a nestbox/perch area. My carpenter friend is building me some adjustable perch-trees as well.

Here are the photos so far:









Does anyone have tips for keeping ringneck doves in the same space as pigeons? I was thinking I'd create a smaller enclosure within the enclosure for the doves, to keep them safe. There's a lot of screening left over. But would I need something stronger like hardware cloth? (outside predators are not a concern, as the aviary is built into the house's structure...)


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Karen,

I love your decorating style and the colors you use.....and those curtains are just gorgeous! If the birds don't like it, I wouldn't mind living there! LOL

Good luck with the aviary....I'm not sure about the question you asked concerning the pigeons and doves, but I'm sure someone will be along with some good advice real soon.

Linda


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It's very pretty  And will be so nice to have them in the fresh air but safe by the house.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Karen, I really enjoy seeing the porch and all that you do to it each time, it's just going to be perfect. As for the doves and pigeons, it really depends on the personalities of the individual pigeons. I have one male pigeon who used to have a dove mate (separated because he grew too big and rough with her); now every time he sees a dove, he thinks it is her (six years later!!) and tries to corral it into his nest, male or female. So he is definitely a "dove bully" and cannot be around the doves. What I did recently was set up another aviary and place the youngest and smallest of my pigeons into, and a few with no "attitudes". Then I took the doves (they were living in a large cage inside the tent aviary with the pigeons) and put them into the new aviary with the small birds and youngsters. Everyone has been doing just fine and I haven't seen anyone bossing the doves around, though I will of course keep a close eye on them as they get older. If you have female pigeons, or small ones, or they have calm and mellow personalities, I think you will be fine to put the doves in with them. If you have a bully bird or large territorial male, I would not put them together. Hope that helps some. Oh, you may have thought of this already, but you can always put a remnant of linoleum down on the floor and make for easy cleaning, just swap out the pieces and hose off. Thanks for going to so much trouble to make your birds so happy.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Oh, you may have thought of this already, but you can always put a remnant of linoleum down on the floor and make for easy cleaning, just swap out the pieces and hose off. Thanks for going to so much trouble to make your birds so happy.


I hadn't thought of linoleum - what a super idea! Thanks!

Sadly, I already have an interspecies personality conflict brewing. In fact, it is a *dove* with attitude who is the problem. The pigeons tend to ignore the doves, but little Professor Plum the dove is full of mischief and likes to tease the pigeons, who in turn will try to wallop him out of annoyance. He will just not give up - he must find it amusing to make them mad. So I will have to keep them separated somehow. (it would be funny to watch except i am so scared for his safety i now keep separate exercise schedules for them)

Thanks again for your kind words and great advice


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Professor Plum!!!! LOL!  I absolutely LOVE that name, it's hilarious. And such an apt name for a dignified little dove.  Yes, it sounds like you would have a problem with him teasing the pigeons and them retaliating at some point, that's too bad. I would think you could put up a simple divider, maybe even some sort of see-through heavy cloth that is well-tacked, or a light screen or netting from the hardware store. It wouldn't have to be heavy duty; pigeon generally don't try to get through things they know they can't get through, as far as I've seen. Professor Plum, that is too cute.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Professor Plum, that is too cute.


Haha - yes it turned out to be the perfect name for my little smartypants 
Even his incredibly docile little cagemate Oliver gets annoyed with him at times. Incorrigible but so cute!

Perhaps I can rig up some kind of divider out of the extra screening....will work on that idea.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

The divider is just what I pictured it would look like, very classy.

Looks like everything is coming along nicely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and your helpful advice!

I know that the birds don't care about the colors, curtains, etc. But I have a "thing" about decor. And I am going to be spending lots of time out there, so it might as well look nice


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, your aviary looks wonderful. Love the colors. You know though, their first perch will probably be the rods at the windows.  

You did a terrific job.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Karen, your aviary looks wonderful. Love the colors. You know though, their first perch will probably be the rods at the windows.
> 
> You did a terrific job.


I was thinking the same thing. So...........hope you've got washer/dryer and LOTS of laundry detergent............ 
On the other hand.......it does look very pretty and quite elegant.......I'm sure the birds are going to just LOVE it........


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

A room with a view. How lovely too.
I'll bet the birds do care about colors. Otherwise why wouldn't all birds be browns, grays, whites, and black. You could do an experiment and see what their color preferences are  

And for the bombing run splatter (since we KNOW they'll be at the windows), maybe acrylic panes at the windows. You could hose those down as well as the linoeleum.

Beautiful aviary.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cindy (AZWhitefeather) uses clear plastic on the floor of her aviary. Works great and cleaning is really easy.

You might want to PM her about what kind she uses.

Your place is just beautiful...what spoiled birds you have! Just the way it SHOULD BE!  

Hugs
Shi & Squeaks


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all!
Regarding the windows...
I had thought of that too, haha! Although they have not really shown much interest in the windows so far when I've let them out to play. I may figure out a way to cover the window openings with screening or plexi if it starts to become an issue. I'm going to supervise their first few weeks of "freedom" very carefully and adjust for any safety or convenience concerns I might have missed. (rearranging is the fun part!)

The curtain rods are skinny and recessed a bit into the frames though so they may not like perching there. Let's cross our fingers  

(yeah - my washer has seen its fair share of pigeon bombed items already...mostly my clothing  )

Clear plastic on the floor sounds ingenious! Will have to look into that as well.
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## BIRDLOST (Oct 5, 2007)

?????????????????


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! What a gorgeous place you have created for your birds! Your carpenter friend did an outstanding job. I really like how you have integrated the bird area into the house. Looking forward to photos of the birds enjoying their new digs!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Terri!
The birds are really loving the space. It is a little harder to keep their area clean than it was when they all stayed caged during the day. But well worth the extra effort for their happiness. I love that I can observe them through the porch door without them noticing too. I get such a kick out of their antics.

And yes - I will hire the same carpenter friend should I want an outdoor coop. He managed to keep the birds in mind as well as me when he designed the partition. (and he didn't balk when i asked him to paint it pink, lol)

I will post more photos soon.


----------

